# Forum About Russia Society  How do they address a policeman in your country? Обращение к милиционеру (полиц.)?

## alexsms

I would like to hear about this. How exactly a person in the street could address a policeman. I am not sure we have such formal address now, i think in Russia something like "извините" (exuse me) would be ok, or maybe "товарищ милиционер". 
Как в вашей стране обращаются к милиционеру (полицейскому) на улице?

----------


## sperk

in the US it's officer: excuse me officer, why do you have to give me a ticket as@hole.

----------


## alexsms

yes, that's funny)))) i thought it's officer in US, if i am not mistaken in France it's also officer (maybe we'll hear from somebody French)

----------


## Ramil

If you can see his rank (on shoulder straps): товарищ сержант/лейтенант/капитан/майор.
If you don't see them (or can't distinguish): товарищ милиционер (some use господин милиционер, but I can't bring myself to say that to them). Some use the standard Извините...
A funny thing is that we would have police instead of militia in a few months and even the Interiof minister still doesn't know what would be the proper form of address.

----------


## sperk

> yes, that's funny)))) i thought it's officer in US, if i am not mistaken in France it's also officer (maybe we'll hear from somebody French)

 Monsieur gendarme? ::

----------


## Hanna

I plan to stay well clear of the police when I visit Russia, ::  but nevertheless, this is good to know. If you are already in trouble, I guess it's a good idea not to make it worse by accidentally sounding "rude".  
Btw, didn't you say that "товарищ" is outdated? Or is this the exception?  Saying "Officer" to policemen is American usage. It's not normal in Britain. An American friend of mine did it here in the UK a while back and the policeman* loved* it.... Usually people are not that respectful. No particular form of address is needed (and I think it's the same in France; only "Monsieur", same as you would use with anyone.)  
Since we are talking about this topic.... can anyone give some tips on things that are illegal in Russia but may be completely "normal" in other countries... I mean things that you could get into trouble for in Russia, but wouldn't think twice about in other parts of the world. As an example; "jaywalking" in the US (=crossing the street when the Red man is showing - apparently serious offense there, they even have a special word for it...) or dropping a cigarette on the ground in Singapore ($10000 fine).  
If there is anything like that in Russia it would be good to know about it beforehand.

----------


## Lampada

Интересно, популярно ли сейчас у милиционеров обращение _гражданин/гражданка?_

----------


## Ramil

Nothing like that. If you don't sell drugs or waving your AK-47 out in the open, if you don't attack other people and not running around naked, there's really nothing to be afraid of (from the police). Sometimes loud voices (or shouting, etc) can attract some attention, but nothing serious would come out of it (especially, if you're obviously - a foreigner).
Oh, don't try to participate in some civil protest actions - you can end up in a police station. 
No matter what happens - just don't panic when police approaches you. They're mostly civil and polite. They will ask you for some documents and walk away. You might have heard some horror stories about militia but if you haven't done anything - there's little to worry about. Even if they detain you - you'll be released in several hours (in the worst case, provided you're a law abiding tourist). 
If they try to extort a bribe - haggle (arguing or refusing will cost you several more hours of wasted time - they'll release you anyway, so if you have spare time just ask to inform the ambassador or your country ))). Tell them you don't have much, you're a poor person and you've been saving for this trip during the last decade. You can even shed a tear or two... (no, really). Avoid aggravating them. Be calm and polite (even if they don't).

----------


## Ramil

> Интересно, популярно ли сейчас у милиционеров обращение _гражданин/гражданка?_

 Популярно - это уставное обращение, канцелярское. Они, по-моему, обязаны так обращаться.

----------


## Hanna

> Nothing like that. If you don't sell drugs or waving your AK-47 out in the open, if you don't attack other people and not running around naked, there's really nothing to be afraid of (from the police). Sometimes loud voices (or shouting, etc) can attract some attention, but nothing serious would come out of it (especially, if you're obviously - a foreigner).
> Oh, don't try to participate in some civil protest actions - you can end up in a police station. 
> No matter what happens - just don't panic when police approaches you. They're mostly civil and polite. They will ask you for some documents and walk away. You might have heard some horror stories about militia but if you haven't done anything - there's little to worry about. Even if they detain you - you'll be released in several hours (in the worst case, provided you're a law abiding tourist). 
> If they try to extort a bribe - haggle (arguing or refusing will cost you several more hours of wasted time - they'll release you anyway, so if you have spare time just ask to inform the ambassador or your country ))). Tell them you don't have much, you're a poor person and you've been saving for this trip during the last decade. You can even shed a tear or two... (no, really). Avoid aggravating them. Be calm and polite (even if they don't).

 Good tips! Thanks! Generally I'll try to stay well out of their way. 
All sounds reasonable and in line with what people have been saying here.  
After 10 years in England I am not used to showing documentation!  
I understand that it's common in Russia to get asked for it. Is that right? Is there any particular situations where Russia is extra (unexpectedly strict about ID? What would I have to show them - my passport only, or ID card? Do I have to carry it on me when I walk around in town?  _(I only have my Swedish ID and passport - English people strongly believe that ID documentation of any kind is true evil.... I have practically never needed to show any ID for as long as I've lived here. In the rest of the EU, they never ask ID from people with British credit cards/passports - so I literally never get asked for ID anywhere... Almost forgotten what it feels like.) _ Otherwise Russia seems quite relaxed - not hassling people unnecessarily or making a big stink out of minor laws. Good!

----------


## Ramil

> I understand that it's common in Russia to get asked for it. Is that right? Is there any particular situations where Russia is extra (unexpectedly strict about ID? What would I have to show them - my passport only, or ID card? Do I have to carry it on me when I walk around in town?

 I don't even remember when I had to show my documents to anyone but traffic police. If you drive a car you can be stopped for document's check - that's normal and that's expected. But if you don't look suspicious I doubt you'll ever have to show your documents. 
If you're a foreigner it is expected to show your passport with an open visa.

----------


## mishau_

К работнику ГАИ теперь нужно будет обращаться *Патрульный Инспектор Дорожного Регулирования* или сокращенно (даже боюсь писать). Интересная также аббревиатура у Железнодорожного Отделения Полиции.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

> Saying "Officer" to policemen is American usage. It's not normal in Britain. An American friend of mine did it here in the UK a while back and the policeman* loved* it.... Usually people are not that respectful. No particular form of address is needed (and I think it's the same in France; only "Monsieur", same as you would use with anyone.)

 This is true, there's no specific way to address a policeman in England, just use normal polite speech... some people can't even manage this, although of course being blatantly disrespectful might land you on the wrong side of the law even if you were on the right side to start with! I remember one time when I accidentally swore in front of a policewoman... although actually she might have just been a Community Support Officer. CSOs are basically civilians dressed up to look a bit like police officers. They don't have any real powers, but I suppose the advantage is they're cheaper than actually hiring more police. 
For more information, watch this:

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Are policemen only officers?
For example, in Belarus street patrols (they are going by foot) have no officers. Only road patrols have or consist of officers. 
Using of "Гражданин/товарищ милиционер/сержант/капитан, etc." is obsolete and "канцелярщина" (how to say it in English?). Usually if you are asking something at the street you should use something like "Здравствуйте/Извините, не могли бы Вы сказать ..." (the same way as with other people  :: ). And when militiaman starts the conversation he introduces himself, something like "Здравствуйте, я - лейтенант милиции, Иванов Иван Иванович, ваш участковый", and then you can use no name or "Иван Иванович", when you speak with him. 
And when he doesn't introduce, even he is in uniform, you should consider that he is not a militiaman.
For example, real story. If you see any person in uniform trying to catch you or something similar without introduction and showing documents you can resist. So, the real story: My friend, he is a boxer, was walking through the street and suddenly he heard "Catch him !", two persons were running towards him. And one of them tried to catch him. Just tried...  ::  Than other introduced, and asked to forgive his mate, because they are catching prisoner and his mate hurried. (If my friend sued than militiaman could lose his work). 
My intuition says to me, that I made terrible amount of mistakes. So, please, correct them.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Are policemen only officers?

 "Officer" is not the same as "офицер". In the USA, the word "officer" is often used as a synonym of "policeman."

----------


## capecoddah

"Officer" for the most part in the USA. Unless it's a Sheriff's Deputy, some get upset when they are called "Officer". Texas Rangers want to be called "Ranger". Massachusetts State Police want to be called "Trooper" (and don't you forget it!).  "Sir" and "Yes Sir" will keep you from "falling down" if you get into trouble. ::  
Here's an article from The Moscow Times:  Good Cop, Bad Cop         03 March 2011
     By Michele A. Berdy _Полицейский: police officer_
   Пришла весна и народ гуляет! (Spring is here, and folks are having  fun!) Or: Ещё не пришла весна и народ с ума сходит! (Spring still isn’t  here and folks are going nuts!) In any case, ребрендинг (rebranding) of  милиция (militia) into полиция (police) has been народное творчество  (public creativity) of the best kind. Reading the news is like a night  at a comedy club.
   It all started with an article on how the public should address the  newly named cops. A language expert admitted that he didn’t have any  idea. Theoretically, we should politely call a cop господин полицейский  (Mr. Policeman), but he said: Статус нашей бывшей милиции, а теперь  полиции как-то очень плохо вяжется со статусом слова “господин” (The  status of our former militia and now police for some reason really  doesn’t fit the status implied by the word “mister”).

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Dmitry Khomitchuk* is right. There's no need to use overly formal (and somewhat ridiculous) forms of address like "Comrade militioner". It's common to address Russian policemen the same as any other passerby, so if you need help or want to ask a question it's perfectly fine to approach them with polite "Вы". For example "Извините, вы не подскажете как пройти к ...?"   If you know their names or ranks you may use them, but it's not obligatory.

----------


## mishau_

Мне кажется "Товарищ полицейский" звучало бы классно.

----------


## Basil77

_Глава правительства_ _Владимир Путин__, общаясь с журналистами, очень удивился вопросу о необычных аббревиатурах в новой российской полиции._ _Автор вопроса сообщила премьеру о том, что в блогосфере возникли весьма неблагозвучные сокращения, которые якобы появятся в органах внутренних дел: полицейский инспектор защиты детства и юношества (ПИЗДЮн), полицейский инспектор дорожного регулирования (ПИДР), государственная единая инспекция (ГЕИ)._ _В ответ премьер назвал подобные переименования "необычными", но подчеркнул, что дело не в названии, а в результатах работы._ _По его словам, реформа МВД предполагает структурные изменения, тогда как многие подразделения остаются в прежнем виде. Результаты изменений, по мнению В.Путина, оценит общество._ _Добавим, что вышеупомянутые аббревиатуры несколько недель гуляли по блогосфере и являлись шуточной реакцией острословов на реформу милиции. Однако в шутку поверили очень многие. Как сообщают СМИ, даже глава ГУВД Москвы В.Колокольцев вынужден был объяснять своим подчиненным, что ПИДРов в полиции не будет._    В.Путин удивился вопросу о ПИДРах в полиции :: Политика :: Top.rbc.ru

----------


## chaika

Смотреть здесь -- YouTube - ПИЗДЮН, ПИДР и ГЕИ - хороший вопрос Путину :: ))

----------


## capecoddah

Comrade Militiaman = Instant beating

----------


## kamilion

I guess you would just use Pan while addressing a policeman in Poland; pan is just a polite way of addressing a male you don't know or who you should show respect to. Then again, if you are trying to get out of getting a ticket, you'd probably use Panie Władzo, which is something along Mr Authority, if you translate it literally into English  ::  
Then again, policemen are not really given as much as respect as they should in here.

----------


## Eric C.

> Comrade Militiaman = Instant beating

 Ha-ha-ha, that's right! =)) "You, commie son of a b*tch, who did you call 'comrade'???" LOL

----------


## Windup Merchantski

i were schooled to address a policeman with the word ossifer. excuse me ossifer but could we settle this with an on the spot fine? but because i ain't never set foot on foreign soil i ain't speaking from experience. to be sure there is a common form of address for a policeman. i think it's oinkers or something to that effect but i forget.

----------


## DrZero

"господин полицейский" или просто "агай", что значит дядя, в основном молодёжь так обращается.

----------

